# Aires in finistere



## Herbenny (Jun 13, 2019)

We are planning to travel to Finistere area, I don't want to go too far as we only have a week but think that a six hour drive is about right ....
Are there any nice Aires in this area before I go ahead a book a campsite. 
I have asked before about Aires and some of you reassured me that they are not just concrete car parks as I first thought ... but is there an etiquette ? I.e. Not getting chairs out etc, obviously don't want to set up camp but what are the dos and donts ?


----------



## witzend (Jun 13, 2019)

Really it depends on the aire some you,ll have plenty of room between vans others you won,t see what others do some good pics here 
PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360deg en France


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 13, 2019)

I'll second the above  :wave:

Whilst on one aire this trip the froggie next to us had the awning, chairs,  table and bbq out  no one batted an eyelid.

There is very often 2 of them together and they get both awnings out facing each other to make a large covered area to sit in / under.

All The Aires France, North & South is the aires bible.


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 13, 2019)

witzend said:


> Really it depends on the aire some you,ll have plenty of room between vans others you won,t see what others do some good pics here
> PHOTOS - AIRES SERVICE - CAMPING-CAR - STATIONNEMENT pour CAMPING-CAR visites panoramiques 360deg en France



That's a useful site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Canalsman (Jun 13, 2019)

There are loads of places in Finistere, aires and wild camping, that you'll see on the online POI Map


----------



## oppy (Jun 13, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> I'll second the above  :wave:
> 
> Whilst on one aire this trip the froggie next to us had the awning, chairs,  table and bbq out  no one batted an eyelid.
> 
> ...



If it's any help to anyone here, We have a set of North and South "All the aires" books albeit a couple of years old, a little tatty and with random notes scribbled in them available as a 'oppy freebie before they get dropped into the recycle bin

Sue and I have spent many days and weeks drifting in Northern France and have yet to come across a problem, although I'm sure that if one was to look hard enough some may be found. The coastline around Britany and Finisterre is breathtaking and many of the aires and wild camping spots are either in picturesque villages or right on the coast. So fear not, just stick it into gear and follow your dream


----------



## TJBi (Jun 14, 2019)

Herbenny said:


> We are planning to travel to Finistere area, I don't want to go too far as we only have a week but think that a six hour drive is about right ....
> Are there any nice Aires in this area before I go ahead a book a campsite.
> I have asked before about Aires and some of you reassured me that they are not just concrete car parks as I first thought ... but is there an etiquette ? I.e. Not getting chairs out etc, obviously don't want to set up camp but what are the dos and donts ?



Masses of good aires and wilding spots, coastal and inland; Finistère is quite a large département. And lots of other good places in départements 56, 22, 35, including many "POI Admin" specials on inland waterways.


----------



## Moped (Jun 14, 2019)

The concrete car park type aires are generally in central or near central urban locations enabling a park up and walk. There are plenty of aires in smaller coastal village locations of the picturesque type but as stated an overnight park up fee may be required. Plenty of superb wildcamping spots. 

France is a motorhome tourers dream country. We only stop on campsites if they are in the €12 to €16 nightly price range and we are staying in an area for a few days because we like it and need hook up for the extensive ebike use that we make and espresso coffee machine. Our own BEEM espresso machine coffee is better than French cafe coffee more Costa/Starbucks in style and 6 expresso “grande cremes” per day pays the site fee. That’s how we see it anyway.


----------



## alcam (Jun 14, 2019)

Moped said:


> The concrete car park type aires are generally in central or near central urban locations enabling a park up and walk. There are plenty of aires in smaller coastal village locations of the picturesque type but as stated an overnight park up fee may be required. Plenty of superb wildcamping spots.
> 
> France is a motorhome tourers dream country. We only stop on campsites if they are in the €12 to €16 nightly price range and we are staying in an area for a few days because we like it and need hook up for the extensive ebike use that we make and espresso coffee machine. Our own BEEM espresso machine coffee is better than French cafe coffee more Costa/Starbucks in style and 6 expresso “grande cremes” per day pays the site fee. That’s how we see it anyway.



Drifting slightly off topic I do find French coffee mostly disappointing . Was in la roche-bernard recently and found a place which makes great coffee Roc'h Kafe (?) .


----------



## Herbenny (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks all ... feeling a bit more reassured about not booking a campsite.
Sounds like there will be plenty to choose from


----------

